# Dutch for...



## Frank06

Hi,

How would you say in your language:

*Dutch for [speakers of your language].*

For example (and I hope this is correct):
*Portuguese*: Neerlandês para lusofalantes.
*French*: Néerlandais pour francophones.

- If your language has two words for Dutch (as e.g. Portuguese hollandês and the more technical neerlandês), please pick the one which comes close to "Nederlands").
- I'd highly appreciate the phrase in the 'original' script and a transcription.

Many many hanks in advance!!!

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Machin

Spanish: Holandés para hispanos


----------



## Talant

In *Spanish* it would be "Holandés para hispanohablantes"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Talant said:


> In *Spanish* it would be "Holandés para hispanohablantes"


 
Since none of you have mentioned English:

"Dutch for anglophones".

Regards.


----------



## arsham

هلندی برای فارسی زبانان/پارسی گویان
holandī barāye fārsī-zabānān/pārsī-gūyān


----------



## MaxJ

Nederlands vir Afrikaanstalige.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew: הולנדית לדוברי עברית  holandit ledovrey ivrit.


----------



## Spiritoso78

We would translate such sentence as follows:

-Olandese per italofoni or better
-Corso di Lingua Neerlandese per Italofoni

Ciao


----------



## miguel89

Since you asked for the option closer to "Nederlands", I may add, in Spanish:
*Neerlandés para hispanohablantes.
*


----------



## mcibor

Holenderski dla Polaków

In Polish


----------



## jazyk

> *Portuguese*: Neerlandês para lusofalantes.


Even though I know a Brazilian who insists on using the word lusofalante, this word is not used by anybody else (as far as I know), is not recorded in any dictionary and probably most people would have a hard time understanding it. That's why I suggest *Holandês* (not everybody knows what neerlandês is, even though it is a Portuguese word) *para lusófonos* or even better: *Holandês para falantes de português.*


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

First of all: many many thanks for the replies, the translations and the comments so far!



jazyk said:


> I suggest *Holandês* (not everybody knows what neerlandês is, even though it is a Portuguese word) *para lusófonos* or even better: *Holandês para falantes de português.*


I hoped for translations as short (or rather as compact) as possible, with a word for "Nederlands" resembling it, but you convinced me of abandoning that fairly naive idea. It's indeed better to use a phrase or word everbody understands. Thanks Jazyk!

I guess the same can be said about:
- Spanish, Italian: *oland* and neerland*?
- English: anglophones >> speakers of English?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

*Russian*: Нидерландский для говорящих по-русски In formal setting, especially in academic environment, when talking about the method of learning Dutch on the basis of Russian, on may say: Нидерландский через русский.


----------



## Frank06

Hi, 





Setwale_Charm said:


> *Russian*: Нидерландский для говорящих по-русски. In formal setting, especially in academic environment, when talking about the method of learning Dutch on the basis of Russian, on may say: Нидерландский через русский.


 Thanks for the reply, but, erm, which encoding do you use? I tried several for Cyrillic, but apparently with different results... Groetjes, Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

MI6 secret encoding 
'twas:
 Нидерландский для говорящих по-русских
Нидерландский через русский
respectively.


----------



## anto33

In Romanian we say it:
_Olandeza pentru vorbitorii de română_.
OR
_Limba olandeză pentru vorbitorii de limbă română._


----------



## cherine

In Arabic it is:
الهولندية للناطقين بالعربية
al-huulandiyya(tu) len-naaTiqiin(a) bil-3arabiyya(ti).

- I put into parenthesis the final endings that we often drop when speaking.
- Double vowel indicate a long vowel
- 3 is the way we usually -on the Internet- transliterate the Arabic letter Ayn ع .


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Holandština/Nizozemština pro Čechy.

In Lithuanian: 
Olandų kalba Lietuviams

In Slovak:
Holandčina pre Slovákov

In Japanese:
オランダ語日本人に[orandago nihonjin ni]


----------



## theo1006

In Indonesian:

*Bahasa Belanda untuk orang Indonesia*

Letterlijk betekent dit: Nederlands voor Indonesiërs.
Als ik _Indonesisch-sprekenden_ probeer te vertalen, wordt het gekunsteld; dat zegt niemand.

Theo


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

bedankt voor je berichtje .


theo1006 said:


> In Indonesian:
> *Bahasa Belanda untuk orang Indonesia*
> Letterlijk betekent dit: Nederlands voor Indonesiërs.
> Als ik _Indonesisch-sprekenden_ probeer te vertalen, wordt het gekunsteld; dat zegt niemand.



But this surprises me a bit.
I don't know Indonesian at all, but can't you use a relative clause, or another description? If I may believe ethnologue.com, there are 100s of languages spoken in Indonesia.

Alvast bedankt!

Frank


----------



## Evros

Türkler için Hollandaca   - Dutch for Turks


----------



## trance0

Slovene: Nizozemščina za Slovence.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Dutch, or, very rarely, Netherlandic, for English-speakers.

Ollainnis or less commonly, Ísiltíris in Irish.


----------



## M07yth

Jamaican Creole: 

Dotch fi smadi dem we_h_ chat Patwa.


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian: Holland nyelv magyaroknak.


----------



## sakvaka

Finnish: Hollantia suomalaisille

If this reads in the middle of a sentence, there should be no capital letters!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Ολλανδικά γιά Έλληνες (Ollanðik*a* ʝi*a E*llines)
(In Greek the names of languages are written with lower-case letters)


----------



## elirlandes

Ollainnis le Gaelgeoirí [in Irish]


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*Голландский язык для русских* /golandskiy yazyk dlia russkikh/ - Dutch language for Russians (although we do not say it like this)


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Icelandic*: _Hollenska fyrir Íslendinga_ (I'm fairly sure).


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Nederländska/holländska för svenskar.


----------



## filoutjie

Ook in Afrikaans: Hollands vir Afrikaanssprekendes.


----------



## Rallino

Evros said:


> Türkler için Hollandaca   - Dutch for Turks



That, and also:

Türkler için Flemenkçe


I know that Flemish is used mainly for Belgian Dutch, but in Turkey it is well used for both country's dialects.


----------



## merquiades

I'd say  "Dutch for speakers of English".  In my experience only linguists use the term anglophone.


----------



## elirlandes

merquiades said:


> I'd say  "Dutch for speakers of English".  In my experience only linguists use the term anglophone.



I think "Dutch for English speakers" sounds more natural.


----------



## merquiades

elirlandes said:


> I think "Dutch for English speakers" sounds more natural.



Both seem fine to me, but maybe you're right.  Also English speaking people is another possibility. I was refering mostly to Anglophones or Anglo-Saxons which I've seen way too often in Europe. 
I guess I was affected by a real method I bought in the US called "Russian for Speakers of English".


----------



## Flaminius

kusurija said:


> In Japanese:
> オランダ語日本人に[orandago nihonjin ni]


It's been a while since this has been posted but let me state clearly that the translation makes no sense.

Dutch for Japanese is:
日本人のためのオランダ語 (Nihonjin no tameno Orandago)

It would be more politically correct to say "Dutch for Japanese speakers" but a Japanese citizen usually speaks Japanese natively and vice versa.  Anyway, here is the alternative:
日本語話者のためのオランダ語 (Nihongo washa no tameno Orandago)


----------

